
Mozilla: The internet is unhealthy and urgently needs your help - espek07
http://www.zdnet.com/article/mozilla-the-internet-is-unhealthy-and-urgently-needs-your-help/
======
SamUK96
Most of the ideas from Mozilla here I kind of like.

Decentralisation is a definite positive, and it is sad to see it being taken
away by the ever-obvious tendencies of human nature to dominate and control.

If you have any doubts, remember when Facebook, likely bribed by _a
tremmendous_ amount of entities, tried to release a "super special kind of
free nice generous internet access" service in 3rd world countries with access
to " _arbitarily_ " determined access to certain IP's? That's shocking, and
they, like Google, will keep on grinding the stones of law with endless pits
of lawyers until it crumbles to sand.

